# Hunt title complete



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My wonder pup finished his junior hunt title over the weekend in style. In all of his qualifying scores he had the highest score of the day and this weekend was no exception. The judge commented that he was the only dog she saw that day with All Age shooting dog range.

Here is a link to see a video of his cast off: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-E1RQRWjotgZmhaYWZ6cXpyZ0k/view?usp=sharing

Very proud of him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice one OT


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NICE !!!!!!!!!! Does it make U or me or the breed better ? NO - BUT WE do hunt them - Org - I'm so PROUD of your PUP & U - is that OK ?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

R said:


> NICE !!!!!!!!!! Does it make U or me or the breed better ? NO - BUT WE do hunt them - Org - I'm so PROUD of your PUP & U - is that OK ?


A-ok with me REM. Can't wait for hunting season!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

let me correct my reply - everytime !!!!!!! you prove your pup in the FIELD - it does help the BREED !!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Organics & Yoff well done both 

What a cracking achievement, you should be really proud of him and your hard work is showing it's fruit's 

River has her first HPR Working Test Trial (novice) this Sunday, being handled by my wife. We know how much hard work goes into what you both have achieved and lots of nerves flying round here at the moment!! :

Well done

Hobbsy


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Way to go Organicthoughts and Yoffi!
Might it be that Drum is showing his pedigree in his offspring? 
I can't speak for Dharma because she is just an awesome house pet and gets my 1st place all the time!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the new title.
The boy has nice range on him.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> The boy has nice range on him.


That was my thought watching the vid too. Even as a little blip in the distance, he was still stunning to watch. Great job E and Yoffi!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Yoffi... Good boy!! Way to go!! ;D


----------

